# ID/how to Class for Chanterelle, Chicken of the Woods, Hedgehog and Yellowfoot



## mikeology (Dec 6, 2012)

Join certified wild mushroom identification expert Mike Kempenich and learn about some of Minnesota’s most prized wild mushrooms including the Chanterelle, Chicken of the Woods, Hedgehog and Yellowfoot. Decades of experience in the woods along with Mikes background as a commercial cultivator and forager of native exotic mushrooms will leave you with unique insights into when and WHERE to find these delicious mushrooms and why, how to positively identify them, how to confidently recognize toxic look-alikes and how to best transport, clean, prepare and preserve these delicious summer delicacies. Visit "The Minnesota Mushroom Forum" on Facebook for details and sign up, space is limited!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Going to the class tomorrow, should be a good time


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Class was fun, learned some new stuff, liked the instructor. Went out in the woods right away and saw some big boletes way past prime, only in one spot. Crown tip coral mushrooms also. Any one finding anything or does everyone here stop when Morels are done, it is a Morel site.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Not just a Morel site, Morels are just the start of the Mushroom Season. All Mushrooms are welcome ! I would have liked to go to the class, if nothing else, just to meet Mike.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Ya, kind of fun meeting a guy you have seen on videos. Wish he would put up that black morel one up again.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Is this the one shroomtrooper ?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWBTcYFYMSA&feature=share&list=LLGCcYsAcOyRr1mCeeDHr6ow


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Nope, actually it was the 1st one, where hes driving in the rain and a pizza joint in the background. Then shows them on site discussing ground cover and trees. Good music I recall like all his video's.


----------

